# Tuning Hilfe / Orbea MX 20" Team



## Kingprawnx (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
habe nun endlich das Rad für meinen Sohn abgeholt welches er zum Geburtstag bekommt. 

Orbea MX 20" Team 8,8 kg.

Würde nun gerne Anfangen einige Kleinigkeiten zu ändern.... und vielleicht habt ihr ja Ideen Tipps und auch Shop-Adressen für mich...

folgendes für den Anfang :

Griffe : Momentan 12cm Gummigriffe montiert, da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich einfach LockOn Griffe nehme 13cm oder doch eher 9cm LockOn z.B. von LizardSkinz als Shorty. Habe die Befürchtung, bei 13cm Griffen rutschen die Bremshebel immer weiter nach innen.

Lenker : Ist 50cm breit, keine Ahnung ob das ok ist für ein solches Kinderrad was meint ihr ?

Bremshebel : 2 Finger Hebel, recht kurz, da warte ich dann erstmal ab ob er damit zurecht kommt.

Vorbau : 70mm lang, möchte gerne einen noch kürzeren für den Anfang verbauen bis er der kleine was gewachsen ist.

Pedale : da dachte ich an einfache leichte BMX Pedale z.b. "BLACKMARKET C4 Polytec Pedale"

evtl. kommt dann irgendwann noch eine andere Sattelstütze, Kurbel etc. um am Gewicht was zu machen, aber das hat noch Zeit.
Wichtig wäre mir wirklich Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Griffe, evtl. Lenker und auch der Bremshebel.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus  

Grüße vom Niederrhein

David


----------



## Kingprawnx (27. Juni 2013)

Lenker ist sogar 55cm breit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. Juni 2013)

LEICHTE BMX-Pedale? Da täte mich mal interessieren, wie "leicht" leichte BMX-Pedale sind in deinen Augen, hab bisher noch keine leichten BMX-Pedale gesehen/gelesen...

Sehr verdächtig ist schon mal, dass ich unter den vielen vielen Online-Anbietern keine einzige Gewichtsangabe der ach sooo leichten Pedale gefunden habe - ist das denn so ein Geheimnis?

Aber hübsch ausschauen tun sie (lt. Bildern).


----------



## Kingprawnx (27. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> LEICHTE BMX-Pedale? Da täte mich mal interessieren, wie "leicht" leichte BMX-Pedale sind in deinen Augen, hab bisher noch keine leichten BMX-Pedale gesehen/gelesen...
> 
> Sehr verdächtig ist schon mal, dass ich unter den vielen vielen Online-Anbietern keine einzige Gewichtsangabe der ach sooo leichten Pedale gefunden habe - ist das denn so ein Geheimnis?
> 
> Aber hübsch ausschauen tun sie (lt. Bildern).



315g wiegen zb die Darthmoor CoKies...mir gehts dabei aber auch darum,dass der kleine sich nicht die Beine aufreisst, daher Plastik Pedale.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. Juni 2013)

Kingprawnx schrieb:


> 315g wiegen zb die Darthmoor CoKies...mir gehts dabei aber auch darum,dass der kleine sich nicht die Beine aufreisst, daher Plastik Pedale.




Okay. Und was ist daran nun LEICHT? 

Sämtliche Plastikpedale bei uns im Keller sind erheblich (bis zu 50%!) leichter!
Und das sind nicht irgendwelche als "leicht" inserierten Tuningpedale, sondern
- Cube Plastikpedale 288g/P.
- Wheelworx Plastikpedale (hübsches gelb) 202,5g/P.

Wollt ihr mich auf den Arm nehmen?


----------



## Kingprawnx (27. Juni 2013)

Niemand will hier wen auf den Arm nehmen... habe nur um Hilfe gebeten ... also wenn du was sinnvolles beitragen kannst danke ich dir ganz herzlich!


----------



## michfisch (27. Juni 2013)

Hi,
lass die billig Paste Pedalen einfach dran, sie sind bestimmt leichter als Flat und außerdem sind sie nach 1h sowieso abgeschrubbert.
Sonst geiles Rädchen! kostet?
Gruss M  





Kingprawnx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe nun endlich das Rad für meinen Sohn abgeholt welches er zum Geburtstag bekommt.
> 
> Orbea MX 20" Team 8,8 kg.
> ...


----------



## Kingprawnx (27. Juni 2013)

359 ...


----------



## michfisch (27. Juni 2013)

Stolzer Preis
Hier mal das Bike meiner Tochter, hat mal die Kleinigkeit von 65 + ein paar Teilen gekostet. Zum rumschrammeln allemale gut.
Gruss M



Kingprawnx schrieb:


> 359 ...


----------



## Didi1970 (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

also ein Pedal wiegt 148 g. VP-580 mit Reflektoren. Da gibt es sicher nichts leichteres für wenig Geld.

Ich hab bei den Schläuchen angefangen. 140 Gramm Ersparnis für 12 Euro. Rotierende Masse rechnet sich doppelt!

Schau mal auf die Radplan-Delta Seite. Dort gibt es für 260 Euro einen Laufradsatz. Der spart ca. 500 Gramm, wenn man die Kassette noch gegen eine leichtere Sram tauscht. Macht zusammen 280 Euro. Noch leichter geht es sicher mit einem individuell zusammengestellten Alu-Stahl-Ritzelpaket mit Kunststoffzwischenringen.

8,57 pro 100 Gramm - Schläuche
52 pro 100 Gramm - Laufräder

Dann kauf ich lieber ne 26 Euro Sattelstütze, die spart auch 100 Gramm und kostet nur halb so viel "pro 100 g" wie die Laufräder.

Das Rad finde ich leicht genug für meine Tochter. Ich ändere höchstens noch die Kassette auf 13-26 oder 11-28 - aber da muss ich erst mal sehen wie sie mit dem 11-34 zurechtkommt. 

Vielleicht fängt sie ja von selbst an zu maulen: "Die Griffe sind zu hart!" oder "Ich möchte aufrechter sitzen!" oder "Ich brauch noch ein 50er Kettenblatt, dann fährst Du mir nicht mehr davon!" oder "Ich brauch einen Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche und LED-Beleuchtung mit Nabendynamo!".


Gruß

Didi


----------



## Kingprawnx (27. Juni 2013)

das Cube hatten wir uns auch angesehen... auch schön ! Denke allerdings 359 ist im Vergleich zu den Isla und Kania ganz ok. 

Das Orbea wird zum Geburtstag verschenkt und später vom 2. Kind genutzt.



hat denn Jemand einen Plan wie breit ein Lenker bzw. auch die Griffe  sein sollten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kingprawnx (27. Juni 2013)

Didi1970 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ein Pedal wiegt 148 g. VP-580 mit Reflektoren. Da gibt es sicher nichts leichteres für wenig Geld.
> 
> ...



hi, hört sich gut an.... Schläuche wären da echt eine IDEE danke !
Wie gesagt erstmal möchte ich nur das Cockpit ein wenig ändern damit der Kleine etwas aufrechter und nicht mehr so gestreckt sitzt. 
Vorbau,Lenker, Griffe, evtl. Bremshebel mal sehen.
Danke
Gruß
David


----------



## Didi1970 (27. Juni 2013)

- Vorbau: Downhill ganz kurz. Z.B. http://www.humpert.com/de/bikeparts/marke/produktart/einsatzbereich/produkt/?marke=XtasY&produktart=14&einsatzbereich=35&produkt=419

- Lenker mit 12 Grad Vorbiegung, und den um 4 cm kürzen.

Das ist mein Plan, falls die Tochter eine der Fragen stellt...


Gruß

Didi


----------



## Kingprawnx (27. Juni 2013)

Didi1970 schrieb:


> - Vorbau: Downhill ganz kurz. Z.B. http://www.humpert.com/de/bikeparts/marke/produktart/einsatzbereich/produkt/?marke=XtasY&produktart=14&einsatzbereich=35&produkt=419
> 
> - Lenker mit 12 Grad Vorbiegung, und den um 4 cm kürzen.
> 
> ...



Japp so einen Vorbau würde ich auch nehmen... 
Was meinst du wie breit sollte denn Der lenker sein? Und die Griffe 13cm breit?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. Juni 2013)

Kingprawnx schrieb:


> Niemand will hier wen auf den Arm nehmen... habe nur um Hilfe gebeten ... also wenn du was sinnvolles beitragen kannst danke ich dir ganz herzlich!



Sei doch nicht gleich eingeschnappt, ich hatte doch extra nen -Smily dran.

Was Sinnvolles beigetragen hab ich doch: Ich hab dir aus dem Stand 2 versch. Plastikpedale genannt, die um bis zu 50% leichter sind als das "leichte" von dir genannte Pedal.

Wenn du das aber unbedingt nehmen willst, weil es hübsch ist (müsste man in echt sehen, auf den Fotos schon mal "ja"), dann isses auch okay.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. Juni 2013)

Kingprawnx schrieb:


> Lenker ist sogar 55cm breit.



Das scheint mir für ein Kinderradl zu breit.
Der Lenker an unsrem 16" Cube ist 45 cm breit, original und ungekürzt.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. Juni 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Stolzer Preis
> Hier mal das Bike meiner Tochter, hat mal die Kleinigkeit von 65 + ein paar Teilen gekostet. Zum rumschrammeln allemale gut.
> Gruss M



Wo gibt´s denn ein 20" Cube für 65? Nehm ich sofort, her damit, kriegst auch ne Provision dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kingprawnx (27. Juni 2013)

Bin nicht eingeschnappt nur leider etwas vor geschädigt da ich als nicht Profi in Sachen MTB schon öfters sofort zerissen wurde wenn man mal was "falsches" geschrieben hat ;-) möchte ja nur was schönes zusammen stellen damit der kleine Spaß hat.
Gruß David


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. Juni 2013)

Kingprawnx schrieb:


> Bin nicht eingeschnappt nur leider etwas vor geschädigt da ich als nicht Profi in Sachen MTB schon öfters sofort zerissen wurde wenn man mal was "falsches" geschrieben hat ;-) möchte ja nur was schönes zusammen stellen damit der kleine Spaß hat.
> Gruß David



Ach was, du hast ein hübsches stimmiges Radl gekauft für dein Kind und hast dir damit - mit oder ohne MTB-Kenntnis - schon mehr Mühe gegeben als viele andere Eltern.

Und "wir" Liebhaber der ach so schweren Cube-Kinderbikes werden ja auch immer wieder "liebevoll abgebasht" von denjenigen Eltern, die hier im Kinderbike-Unterforum schon länger mitlesen und deren Kinder mit 3 kg leichteren Rädern rumfahren...

Die Grundstimmung hier im Kinderbike-Unterforum ist doch eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben - schreib mal in nem beliebigen Jeep-/Offroad-/Trophy-Forum (wo ich herkomme), nur mal so zum Vergleich! 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Weitertunen!


----------



## Kingprawnx (27. Juni 2013)

okay vielen Dank  da war ich mit meinen Gedanken ja wirklich auf dem richtigen Weg.

Aber nun nochmal auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen..

45-50cm lenker gut... aber welche Größe sollten denn die Griffe haben?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. Juni 2013)

Kingprawnx schrieb:


> 45-50cm lenker gut... aber welche Größe sollten denn die Griffe haben?



Von der Länge her nehmen die meisten hier wohl Erwachsenengriffe und schneiden die dann ab, geht sehr gut mit den üblichen Leichtbaugriffen wie Moosgummi oder Korkgriffen.

Vom Durchmesser her musst halt mit deinem Kleinen ausprobieren.
Ich hab heut Nachmittag meinen (winzig)Kleinen mal testen lassen mit versch. Korkgriffen, die verjüngen sich eh in eine Richtung, an der dünnsten Stelle kam er super mit den Fingerchen rum.


----------



## Y_G (27. Juni 2013)

Vorbau KCNC FlyRide
Pedalen Xpedos 210g
Lenker ist bei uns am 20" 460 mm breit


----------



## Didi1970 (27. Juni 2013)

ok, hast gewonnen. Die Downhillvorbauten sind ja sauschwer! Danke für den Tipp mit dem 50 mm Vorbau. Das sind 2 cm weniger als beim Orbea. Nur Metallpedale möchte ich nicht bei meiner Tochter ranschrauben. Die schmerzhaften Erfahrungen am Schienbein habe ich schon gemacht und möchte es ihr erstmal ersparen.

So, Bettgehzeit!


----------

